

Deport Justin Bieber and revoke his green card - StandardFuture
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-justin-bieber-and-revoke-his-green-card/ST1yqHJL

======
hughdbrown
FWIW, he is not on a Green Card. He has an O-1 visa for extraordinary ability
in the sciences, arts, education, business, or athletics, or a demonstrated
record of extraordinary achievement in the motion picture or television
industry and has been recognized nationally or internationally for those
achievements.

I'd be pretty surprised if the US took to ostracism in the original sense of
the word.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostracism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostracism)

------
HeroesGrave
This will be interesting...

I wonder how the government will respond?

